# Looking for an old DeRosa



## alex_ucsb (Nov 12, 2006)

Hey, I'm looking to get a hold of an old, lugged steel DeRosa frame from the 1980s-90s. Where would be a good place to look (ebay aside), and what issues should I be on the lookout for?


----------



## MaestroXC (Sep 15, 2005)

I am as well; is it possible to verify that a frame which has been repainted is indeed a DeRosa? If so, how?


----------



## JIDonald (Oct 18, 2006)

What size are you looking for I have a 90's Primato in good shape and a fresh powder coat job. I also have a set of NOS decals for the bike


----------



## alex_ucsb (Nov 12, 2006)

JIDonald said:


> What size are you looking for I have a 90's Primato in good shape and a fresh powder coat job. I also have a set of NOS decals for the bike


PM sent


----------



## Paris_Metro (Aug 7, 2006)

I have a gorgeous '85 De Rosa. If you're interested send me a PM


----------

